# D&D themed bottle stopper



## JoeCallahan (Sep 1, 2020)

I had a customer request a Dungeons and Dragons themed bottle stopper for her brother-in-law. I casted a base with black/silver/gold resin, and then carved some texture into it with the dremel before gluing down a D20 die (the most used die in the game) in the center. I finished the blank by re-casting the piece in clear. I just pulled it out of the pressure pot this morning, and I'm very pleased with how it came out.


----------



## BryanMurphy (Sep 1, 2020)

Being an old D&D geek myself, I love what you did.  Great job!


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Very nice, but very different as well, way to go. I can just imagine what, other player's of the game will think of it. You may have started something, I don't recall ever seeing one like this before now.

Len


----------



## magpens (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for showing, Joe !!! . Hope you show us the finished bottle stopper also !

What a great use for D&D dice !!!


----------



## JoeCallahan (Sep 1, 2020)

magpens said:


> Thanks for showing, Joe !!! . Hope you show us the finished bottle stopper also !
> 
> What a great use for D&D dice !!!


I definitely will!


----------



## Alchemist (Sep 1, 2020)

Awesome! Those colors flow from bottom right to the dice! I need a pressure pot!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## egnald (Sep 1, 2020)

Very Cool.  I'm sure my oldest boy would love that.  He has one of those D20 dies in a bag hanging in my shop and has been trying to come up with a creative way of incorporating it into a pen. - Dave


----------



## JoeCallahan (Sep 2, 2020)

egnald said:


> Very Cool.  I'm sure my oldest boy would love that.  He has one of those D20 dies in a bag hanging in my shop and has been trying to come up with a creative way of incorporating it into a pen. - Dave


I got the dice from my best friend who's really into the game. The two of us are also trying to think of a good way to turn them into a pen.


----------



## JoeCallahan (Sep 2, 2020)

Alchemist said:


> Awesome! Those colors flow from bottom right to the dice! I need a pressure pot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


It was a happy accident  but I'm very pleased with the result


----------



## JoeCallahan (Sep 14, 2020)

Here's the finished product


----------



## JoeCallahan (Sep 15, 2020)

Alchemist said:


> Awesome! Those colors flow from bottom right to the dice! I need a pressure pot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


You could also try using Liquid Diamonds resin. It's extremely thin when mixed, and is advertised as not needing a pressure pot. I've always pressurized LD just cause I already have a pressure pot. But I've also casted without pressurizing it, and had no bubbles. For this application, I'd recommend using an epoxy resin instead of Alumilite. The kind of plastic used in the dice doesn't adhere to Alumilite very well, and can lead to weird voids around the die in your finished casting.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 15, 2020)

Great!


----------

